# Sharing experience and hoping to learn more -- IBS-M -- FODMAP diet



## alexho (Dec 7, 2019)

I am 53 years old male. I have always had bad digestion -- for most of my life, I have been pretty lean finding it difficult to put weight on. My main symptom is frequent strong bloating.

Since my twenties, I have seen numerous gastroenterologists, dietitians and naturopathic doctors. At my twenties, I was diagnosed with strong ragweed pollen allergy, and I was advised to cut back on certain food, including milk / lactose. Eliminating lactose significantly decreased my bloating. For a couple of decades, I managed to keep my IBS under control by regular exercise and watching was my diet -- avoiding too much fat, sweet and processed food. Since my twenties, I have had caffeine sensitivity and I eating chocolate and nuts have upset my stomach.

Five years ago, I had an appendicitis operation. SInce the operation, my IBS symptoms worsened. I seem to get bloated by food that I could have before. For example, I used to eat apple every morning,and I was fine eating salad with raw onion and garlic seasoning. Not any more. One of my doctors suggested that I look into the FODMAP diet. I have been eating low FODMAP for about a year now.

In theory, the FODMAP diet is only a temporary elimination diet. However, I find, my ability to reintroduce and cope with non low FODMAP food is very limited. At this point, my experience is that I need to minimize FODMAP intake as much as possible.

I find, beside low-FODMAP diet, regular exercise is key for keeping my symptoms under control. It is a very difficult balance for me -- to have regular bowel movements, I need to regularly exercise, but in order to exercise, I need to eat carbs, and I understand carbs come with FODMAP.

The details of my "low-FODMAP" diet are the following.

Veggies I do/can regularly eat -- spinach, tomato, cucumber, lettuce, arugula, reddish, rutabagas, potato, firm tofu

Veggies I also eat -- some broccoli; soaked and cooked beans, chickpeas and lentils; spaghetti squash -- not sure if this works

Carbs I do/can regularly eat -- white rice, millet, some oats, sourdough bread and ezekiel sprouted bread

Carbs I cannot eat -- includes whole wheat/rye bread and bakery products; brown rice; quinoa, corn bread

Nuts I do/can regularly eat -- some soaked walnut, pecans and almond

Nuts I cannot eat -- includes raw or roasted walnut, pecan and almond; all hemp, flaxseed and peanuts

Fruits I do/can regularly eat -- orange, strawberry and grapes

Fruits I cannot eat -- includes apple, peach, blueberry, pineapple

Protein I do/can regularly eat -- first of all firm tofu; some home prepared soaked and cooked legumes; lean meat

Protein I cannot eat -- includes dairy; meat with onion or garlic seasoning, or cream sauce

Beverages and sweets I cannot have -- includes all caffeinated drinks incl'ing Kombucha and green tea; chocolate / cocoa; honey -- maple syrup is okay

Supplements:


daily 2000 IU D3, plus some B12;
I take HCL Pepsin tablets before eating -- I recently concluded that I have low stomach acid and taking HCL Pepsin before meals helps me digest better legumes as well as fatty food (eg. eggs, as well as vegetable oils)

I would love to hear about other people's experience with FODMAP.


----------

